# Severe snuffly baby



## Mifi

Hi

please can you help & advise why I cant use Karvol until 3 mths







My little girl who is 4 weeks old is really snuffly and blocked to the point she is struggling with her breathing again and cant feed properly







Im giving saline drops before & mid feed but its only slightly helps. Im exhausted as im so scared of her stopping breathing at night when its at its worse that im not sleeping but just watching her struggle to breath. Im a bit reluctant to take her back to hosp due to all the germs there and plus all they did when we were admitted last week was to give her saline drops which is what im doing at home - my little boy is also sounding more snotty and im starting to feel a bit desparate as to know what to do







I called my HV to ask advice and she just said to carry on with saline and to take her back to hosp if im worried - but if all they can give is saline whats the point?!? Its such an effort to get washed & dressed let alone go out anywhere plus its so cold im even more reluctant to take the babies out.

Any suggestions will be gratefully received.

Mifi XXX


----------



## nichub

Hi 
Mifi, if your babies are sniffly then getting them outside will actually help as it clears the nose so I suggest you wrap them up warm and go for a walk with them, I'm afraid there isn't anything you can do apart from the saline drops I know that's probably not what you want to hear but that's all I can suggest, if it says on karvol that it's not to be used on 3 months and under its probably because it can be harmful for very little babies so please don't use it, lots of babies become very snuffly and although it's irritating for them and they it takes longer to feed, unless your baby is Fighting for breath, they loose their colour etc there is not much more you can do, my advise would be get them out for a walk and carry on with the saline drops

Hope it clears up soon
Let me know if I can do anything else for you

Nic


----------



## Mifi

Thanks so much Nic, I will try some fresh air and hopefully it will help


----------



## nichub

No probs let me know if there is anything else I can help with 

Nic


----------



## Mifi

Hi Nic

The snuffles seem to improve for a few hours then get really bad again especially at night, no matter what I do to help. At times my little girl makes a yelping noise and I notice that her chest is really sucking in with the exertion of breathing. Last night I propped myself up on lots of pillows and when she was doing that I held her upright on my chest and she slept like that for 3.5 hrs till her next feed, then it calmed down again. For future though should I take her to hospital if that happens again? As she isnt doing that all the time im a bit reluctant to take her in    Is it dangerous when her chest is doing that?

Thanks again
XX


----------



## nichub

It sound like she is struggling quite a bit I would take her to a&e if she struggles like this ( preferably a childrens hospital) and ask for an ENT dr to have a look up her nose just to put your mind at rest

Let me know how you get on 

Nic
Xx


----------

